# endurance riders in va ?



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

I am looking for some advice on the fort valley ride in october. I plan to enter in a beginners class as this will be our first "official" long distance ride. We had trained for the same ride two years ago but due to a bad pasture incident my gelding was in we are now just able to start conditioning him for long rides again. Anyone on here ever rode these courses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Come to Orkney springs this weekend. Almost same area as Fort Valley, there is a ride and tie as well as night riding and trail riding on some of the same trails that the OD. is happening on. Assuming it doesnt monsoon I plan on coming with my trail horse.
http://www.olddominionrides.org/seminars.html


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have done that ride multiple times - it's one of my favorites!! I would be happy to answer any questions that I can.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Joe4d said:


> *Come to Orkney springs this weekend*. Almost same area as Fort Valley, there is a ride and tie as well as night riding and trail riding on some of the same trails that the OD. is happening on. Assuming it doesnt monsoon I plan on coming with my trail horse.
> http://www.olddominionrides.org/seminars.html


I didn't know there was one there this weekend!! That is like 15 minutes from my place. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm new to Endurance & Ride and Tie...I'll be at OD on the 27th 

Anyone in NOVA closer to DC that wants to train/trail ride together??


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, I also started a meetup site for riders in the NOVA area: 

www.meetup.com/Wolf-Trap-Equestrians/


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL,, glad I came back to this thread or I would have been sitting up there all by myself this weekend wondering where every body is at. I m all ready to go THIS weekend...


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol Joe4d...you scared me! I was like, am I nuts, I thought it was the following weekend 

Do we have any Endurance groups that ride regularly around the NOVA area? I'm in desperate need of some longer distance trail companions. Even if they have to borrow one of my horses!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

haha I got everythign packed and loaded work till midnight friday, woulda got up at O dark thirty and headed out. Looked at calander today and noticed I am off this friday,, umm that doesnt make sense... derrrrr here's your sign.. Any way Yippy Kay ah lets ride ! I am lookign for somewhere new, could go to lake Anna friday or saturday. I have never been. Im not riding fast though. I only have a trail horse now, still shopping for a new endurance horse.


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Joe4d said:


> haha I got everythign packed and loaded work till midnight friday, woulda got up at O dark thirty and headed out. Looked at calander today and noticed I am off this friday,, umm that doesnt make sense... derrrrr here's your sign.. Any way Yippy Kay ah lets ride ! I am lookign for somewhere new, could go to lake Anna friday or saturday. I have never been. Im not riding fast though. I only have a trail horse now, still shopping for a new endurance horse.


I plan to go ride @ graves mt/ rapidan wildlife mng area would love some company.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

I wish I could this weekend but its my hubby's birthday. There's a small group of us doing the 10 mile loop at Lake Fairfax Fri at 10 am in case you all want to come out this way


----------

